# Viper 5901 Poor Range???



## marker227 (Jan 10, 2010)

So, I was driving back in a firetruck to go back to the fire station.. All the way back I kept clicking my remote to see how far out I could be to unlock the doors.

I finally got it to vibrate and then I went home and looked up on google earth the distance from where I was to where my truck was parked.

I was about 0.29 miles from my truck.

The Viper claims that I can unlock my truck from 1 mile away...

I understand in perfect conditions you can use the remote 1 mile away, but this is ridiculous.

What happened?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

line of sight rule, your trying to send a fm signal in a straight line through houses, trees, dogs, the occassional hippo. Im sure the signal was weakened arounf the .14 mile mark when it hit the gazebo.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

lcurle said:


> line of sight rule, your trying to send a fm signal in a straight line through houses, trees, dogs, the occassional hippo. Im sure the signal was weakened arounf the .14 mile mark when it hit the gazebo.


 Also heavy down towns have whats called RF signals, at its worst you will get no reception and have to manually over ride the system.


----------

